# Barudan or tajima



## naldopr (Feb 11, 2016)

good evening 
we have been research and looking for suggestion here and other forums.
since is hard to choose I will like to get feed back from real user
we have Rep and technician from both brands tajima and barudan locally 
we are looking for a 4 head we got Quote from Barudan still waiting on tajima rep to send us the Quotation as far I read here Barudan seems to be the favorite brand but also the most expensive one/

this are both model Barudan BEKY-S1504CII and Tajima TMAR-
K1504C

pros and cons? hats are our priority we do lots of shirts to but hat are our main thing.
I have a few deal on used barudan that we also have in mind. 

thanks


----------



## Graphicsforme (Oct 29, 2016)

naldopr said:


> good evening
> we have been research and looking for suggestion here and other forums.
> since is hard to choose I will like to get feed back from real user
> we have Rep and technician from both brands tajima and barudan locally
> ...


 From what i know Tajima an industry brand and is a very well recognized brand and most programs will recognize it. Our embroider uses only tajima they are workhorses. I have not heard of the other brand much.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i've used a tajima and it was a great machine, but barudan is generally acknowledged to be the best. i have one customer that switched from tajima to barudan and she recommends the barudan 100% over the tajima.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Barudan is not the most expensive brand. Your gonna find the Tajima costs several thousand more. In my opinion Barudan vs Tajima isn't really a debate. I feel like the ZSK vs Barudan is a closer contest. ZSK has a better mouse trap then the Tajima as well. I went to the trade show with a customer who was gonna buy a Happy 6 Head but he ended up with a Tajima because the Happy sales person was rude and disrespectful to him.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like the local techs are two different people. But, if its one person I would ask them which they prefer. Can you possibly have a few of your hat designs sewn out on each machine using the same hat style and speed? Is the sewing area for hats the same on both machines? How do the warranties compare?


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

I would recommend Tajima. I have used them for 21 years and currently have 3-singles, 2-six heads and one 8-head. Service from Hirsch has been excellent. We have a tech come in once a year to do PM on everything. The key is to do daily, weekly, and monthly maintenance. I would suggest buying a 6-head instead of a 4-head simply because you are going to be able to get 50% more done with the same amount of labor.


----------

